#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Will green technologies beat oil and gas?

## Bhavya

Green technologies can help static, land-based loads in place of fuels. The energy mass of carbon built fuels is far more superior to anything so far economically applied for mobile transportations. That is mainly true if heavyweight loads and long distances are involved. There are near-practical expansions to make synthetic carbon fuels using those static green technologies. That arena contains both plant-based and industrial fusion of fuels from atmospheric carbon. Will these green technologies beat oil and gas?

----------

